

UC Berkley on cloud computing - Excellent summary - anirudh
http://www.eecs.berkeley.edu/Pubs/TechRpts/2009/EECS-2009-28.html

======
ableal
_Cloud Computing transfers the risks of over-provisioning or under-
provisioning to the Cloud Computing provider_

Bingo. Plus low cost-of-entry, etc. Sun's Schwartz had a good parallel with
electrical plants.

(Good paper, but 11 authors for 20 pages and 43 references ? Envy of high-
energy physics, or just a soccer team ? ;-)

